# Tensaw Bluegill



## Kobra (Jun 1, 2012)

Any tips on catching BIG bluegill on Tensaw Lake??? New to the forum and Tensaw Lake, any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*45 years ago--*

We trolled black with yellow stripe Beetle Spins. Believe me, that color combo was the hottest by far and it still is down here in Florida.

Haven't fished that area in 45 years, though. Betcha I could still kickass ut there with that particular Beetle Spin.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

5 wt 9 ft fly rod and a round denny or a beetle spin as mentioned above.


----------

